# My cat has gone missing



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

:confused1:

Toby went out yesterday (Sunday) night and hasn't returned  He normally doesn't venture very far and comes straight back, even if the door gets closed by accident he waits on the doorstep. However this time there is no sign of him and I've looked around the streets near here with no avail.

I can't help but think of him scared and alone in the rain or even worse him being dead  What makes it worse was that I put him out on sunday night as he was dive bombing the little kittens and hurting them so my last words to him where cross ones


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

So, he has been missing for over 24hrs? (This is Tuesday morning)

Check here, this has loads of good info: Lost Pet advice - Loads of Useful tips on how to get your furry back home.

Hope he comes back soon!


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't have anything to add to what has been written in the link Hobbs posted - I just wanted to say I've been there and it was awful  I hope he returns safely!

Wanted to add - It was putting leaflets through neighbours door that helped us discover what had happened to our cat.


----------



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

Hope he comes back ok.


----------



## kate252 (Sep 18, 2010)

Toby is probably having an extended hunt session and wondering- with no idea as to the pain he is causing you.

mine used to go off for three days even- he will be back im sure
keep us updated though?

if he doesnt return within a cuple of days start to put posters up- a friend of mine found her cat by doing this- the cat would never have found its own way back and shed only just got her. it was only by spreading the word and the description that she knew where to look.

i alwasy look out for cats i see in posters- dont ever find them though

if it doesnt come back- its probably found a new home with some lonely doting granny somewhere. so even though its hard- try not to think the worst.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I hope you get some good news soon. It's a real worry when this happens with a homeloving cat. Do you think he's just a bit annoyed with the kittens and is cooling his heels for a while?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Hope he is home soon.

One of my cats Kittie stayed out for 48hr once and it was horrible.


----------



## jdoevans (Nov 25, 2008)

Must be a difficult time for you. Most missing cat do return, often unharmed and healthy, even after a number of days. I found this article on finding your missing cat useful last year when Luca (he wanders off far too much) went missing for 3 days. Only to stroll back into the house as if nothing had happened!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I hope you get some good news soon.
One of my cats goes missing for a couple of days at a time and then comes in as if nothing has happened absolutely starving.
I have lost count at the amount of times i have rang round the vets and animal charities after him.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope he comes home soon hun its such a worry when they go off hugs (()xxx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

any news yet?
have you tried knocking on neighbours doors to see if he's been shut in a shed/garage etc?


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Hope he comes home safe, I'll keep my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Hope He,s Save and comes home Soon.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope your little rascal comes home soon!!


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

Still nothing 

I am going to come back home on my lunch break and start knocking on doors I think. 

If he does come back then its straight to the vets to be neutered and then he will be grounded for a very long time


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi hun, really sorry he's not back yet, but the fact he isn't yet neutered is most likely the reason, he is probably off finding a gf ( or 10! )  sure he will be back once his tummy gets too empty!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry he not back  good idea to get him neutred hun cos he has probably wandered quite far looking for females - sure he will be back when he is hungryxx


----------



## jomac (Sep 5, 2010)

hurry back Toby


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Nickyglow said:


> Still nothing
> 
> I am going to come back home on my lunch break and start knocking on doors I think.
> 
> If he does come back then its straight to the vets to be neutered and then he will be grounded for a very long time


I hope your lunchtime door knocking session is a success. Good luck with finding your boy. Sending you positive vibes that he strolls home soon


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

Toby was supposed to be neutered last month but we spent an hour trying to get him in the pet carrier to no avail so put it off till next month  kicking myself now 

I have just spoken to the neighbour who said he hadn't ever seen Toby just my black cat but he will keep an eye out for him and help me look.

Strangely there are very few female cats in the area just two other huge tom cats, I'm hoping he has just ventured a bit too far this time. I shall spread our scent out by the front door by leaving the used litter tray there that may help him along.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Nickyglow said:


> Toby was supposed to be neutered last month but we spent an hour trying to get him in the pet carrier to no avail so put it off till next month  kicking myself now
> 
> I have just spoken to the neighbour who said he hadn't ever seen Toby just my black cat but he will keep an eye out for him and help me look.
> 
> Strangely there are very few female cats in the area just two other huge tom cats, I'm hoping he has just ventured a bit too far this time. I shall spread our scent out by the front door by leaving the used litter tray there that may help him along.


I'm sorry to hear he's still missing. Does he have a collar with a tag or is he chipped by any chance?


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

nope no collar or micro chipped.

Sounds stupid now not to have had him done before but he literally only just ventured by the front door and not any further.

Just spoke to the council who have taken details and will contact me if anything is found.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Nickyglow said:


> nope no collar or micro chipped.
> 
> Sounds stupid now not to have had him done before but he literally only just ventured by the front door and not any further.
> 
> Just spoke to the council who have taken details and will contact me if anything is found.


I know, it's easy to be wise after the event. I would keep on going round the area, calling him loudly, as much as you can. It sometimes brings them home. I'd also look on a map and see what seems to be the most likely route a cat would take on its travels (though I think I read that they tend to stay very close to the home area for several days, even if they are lost). My mum lost a new cat years ago and we worked out where he would be likely to be by this method by heading for the outskirts of the estate, where food would be available but there was open ground just beyond that the cat would be nervous of venturing past. (It took a fortnight because we gave up searching for a while when we were given a mistaken report that he had died on the road.)


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Im probably telling you what you already know but have you tried the local vets and rescues to see if he has been handed in.
I would also try the lost and found websites. Also try purrsinourhearts.co.uk 
Don't give up.
Put some posters up and put one up at the local schools as children see things when they are playing out.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nickyglow said:


> Toby was supposed to be neutered last month but we spent an hour trying to get him in the pet carrier to no avail so put it off till next month  kicking myself now
> 
> I have just spoken to the neighbour who said he hadn't ever seen Toby just my black cat but he will keep an eye out for him and help me look.
> 
> Strangely there are very few female cats in the area just two other huge tom cats, I'm hoping he has just ventured a bit too far this time. I shall spread our scent out by the front door by leaving the used litter tray there that may help him along.


Aww dont beat yaself up too much hun  leave him a few treats out as well might help xxxx


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Another thing you could try is to go out at around 2am when its all quiet and see if you can hear him. Do some chuchchch ering and see if he comes out.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

tinamary said:


> Another thing you could try is to go out at around 2am when its all quiet and see if you can hear him. Do some chuchchch ering and see if he comes out.


Yep good idea - have had to do that before myself - before I started making jinks stay in after 8pm ish I often had to go out looking for him in my pjs in the early hours - neighbours must have thought I was loopy:lol:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Any luck last night? I hope Toby is home safe and sound.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

when my little one went missing i put him in the local paper with a good picture of him. He went missing for 6 weeks and had to put him in a few times.
It did work and i got him back.
I really hope Toby will be back with you soon.
Don't give up. 
Sending you positive vibes. x


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

Still no sign 

Will print off some posters tomorrow and spend the weekend knocking on doors I think. I had hoped he was just off visiting a girlfriend but it has gone beyond that point now.

I just can't bare the thought of him being out alone or spending the last few moments of his life alone if something bad had happened to him.

I'm now re-thinking about keeping one of the kittens as I can't take losing anymore pets. If Toby has gone for good then it takes the total up to 5 kittens that I have lost this year.  :frown: I'm starting to think I'm jinxed


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh hun I really hope Toby turns up safe and well really really soon.xx


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi,

Keep checking this thread! 
Just wondered if there was any news on Toby? 
Hope he is home now!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Been there and know how worrying and horrible it can be.

Leafleted homes all around ours showing a picture. Had a sighting of a 'similiar' cat in a rough piece of ground so spent some time marching around calling.

Eventually cat came home at 2 am in morning - yowled for food and attention so that is how I know.

Hoover bag contents are also good to spread around - carries the cat's own scent and scent of home.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Still Praying for Toby xxxxx


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

Still nothing 

Its raining loads here now and you would have thought he would be home but still no sign.

OH is printing off leaflets tonight and I shall post them around tomorrow.

I'm trying to think on the positive side that he may just be out with a girlfriend or something, fingers crossed he does come back.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thinking of you and hoping he returns soon ((()))xx


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Sorry you've not got any good news yet. I'd keep on going round the area calling him, he might just hear you and come back home.


----------



## janespooch (Oct 1, 2010)

I totaly understand your worries. I have cat Timmy, who is always sneaking around neibourhood and sometimes go missing for few days. Eventually he comes home everytime. I guess he has do his "cat" stuff but I worry so much if he is gone for more than a day.

I hope your Toby returns soon.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nickyglow said:


> Still nothing
> 
> Its raining loads here now and you would have thought he would be home but still no sign.
> 
> ...


Yes hun do try and and keep positive - with this weather he may be hiding out somewhere until the rain dies off a bit  keep hoping xxxxx


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

I have been following this thread hoping for a happy ending,hope we all get one,I'm sure the cat will be fine


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

We found him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

I looked in the local paper today and saw a found ad for a grey 4mth old kitten found on the next street along (main road, very very busy)

Anyway I have just got back from going to see if it was Toby and I am pleased to say it was 

Unfortunately he was hit by a car on Sunday night and has broken his back leg, his jaw and his front canine, he is all wired up and his toothe will need taking out at a later date. He has also been neutered whilst in there.

The RSPCA had picked him up and dealt with the bill so I will need to speak to them on Monday and see what happens next i.e. the huge vets bill as he wasn't insured 

But I am soo happy we know where he is now and he is happy, aparently if he doesn't see anyone for an hour at the vet hospital he starts making a huge noise to get attention, thats my boy


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh the poor little boy! But at least you have him back! Or you will very soon anyway! Hope he gets better very very soon.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

so glad u found him!! xx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Glad you found him, I really am. And I hope your little mite will be ok and will recover from his accident.

But why are you letting an unneutered 4 month old kitten out in the first place? Is he at least vaccinated?


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Really pleased you found him!!!

Hope he recovers soon!!

:thumbup:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

phew, so glad you found him


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Glad you found him, I really am. And I hope your little mite will be ok and will recover from his accident.
> 
> But why are you letting an unneutered 4 month old kitten out in the first place? Is he at least vaccinated?


So glad he is safe,I thought I had read that bit wrongly but looks like I didnt.Is it a wrong guess at his age or did you really let a 4month old kitten out on his own.


----------



## kate252 (Sep 18, 2010)

oh well dne for getting him back

sorry to hear about car accident- poor you and poor cat
if the RSPCA want reimbursing i suggest you set up weekly manageable installements- dont struggle


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

He definately isn't 4 months old, more like 9mths. He has only been going out the past month or so and never ventures further than the front door step hence why his disappearance was a shock.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Superb News, Hope he gets Well soon.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I'm glad he's been found alive, and hope he makes a full recovery, poor boy. They do start to wander at that age. Maybe it would be a good idea to fence your garden so he can't go beyond it in future, if that's possible. I've seen some really good homemade, lowcost netting on the cat forum recently and I'm sure you could get advice on how to do it.


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

I've just cat proofed my garden and it was easier than I thought  I'd be happy to advise


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh my god i felt sick for you reading this, so so glad you found him and i have everything crossed for you that he makes a full recovery ((big hugs))


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

I am so glad he has been found alive. I have been watching this thread every day - Our cat went missing and after 24 hours I was in a complete state. I leafleted the whole neighbourhood the next day (as well as the usual phone calls) and sadly this brought us the news from someone who lives just round the corner that he had been attacked and killed by a dog and the owner had just ran off with their dog and left him. Now every time I hear someone's cat is missing I am so negative and fear the worst. So this is why it is nice to hear you know where he is. I'm sorry about his accident and that he makes a full recovery!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So glad you have found him alive if not well. Hope he makes a speedy recovery too


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

So glad you got him back,hope he recovers soon


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

He is now home. 

He is to be cage rested for 4-5 weeks and they have lent me a huge dog carrier to use. Bless his heart he is trying to claw his way out and is very vocal. I have put him in the front room though so he can see us and outside and have interaction with the kittens aswell. Not sure if this is the best thing to do though :confused1:

I have just phoned the lady who picked him up and she said he was literally outside on the main road, crawling to get back home  she did think he was a black bin bag at first but her son said no it was a cat. I am just soo grateful that she picked him up as he was on the main road and boy racers regularly race up and done at horrendous speeds.

He is now on soft food for the rest of his life as his jaw is very badly damaged and his tongue will stick out. Other than that he refuses to go near me or even let me pick him up I'm thinking this is because I wasn't there for him when he needed me :confused1:

The vet bill has been capped at £450 and they have not charged me for a lot of things so I am going to be paying that off for awhile to come. I shall definately get him insured now though.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So pleased u found him but very unfortunate that he has been injured  hope he gets well soon hun - glad he has been nuetured too  xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So glad you have got him back. I hope he will make a speedy recovery.xx


----------

